# Voodoo Bizango ?



## rovers1875 (3 Mar 2016)

Just bought one, I've read all the reviews I can find, they all seem pretty dam good, I've managed to ride it a couple of times and it feels pretty good too. I can't say I have any off road experience, apart form riding along the canal (which in parts is pretty awful).
I bought it because a) I just loved the look of the bike. b) I have fancied having a crack at the occasional off road ride.
What I'm asking is does anyone else on here have one or had one. How did you rate it? are there any obvious improvements I could make (not that I am yet looking to make any improvement just yet) I like thing to have a bit of wear before changing things. Any comments / pointers appreciated.


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2016)

Nothing really needs changing. Maybe the saddle and the pedals as and when but it looks good to go. Have fun.


----------



## *Dusty* (4 Mar 2016)

More than capable bike, see loads of last years one around the trails here.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2016)

Halfords bought Kona and wrecked the brand by slapping the name on any generic mountain bike.

However, the founder of Kona still has a hand in the design of Voodoo branded bikes, so in that respect they are reckoned to be the better of the two.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Mar 2016)

They do everything quite well. Good choice..
use it abuse it Enjoy ,there more than capable for a uk trail centre with red routes .


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Mar 2016)

Smart looking bike! Enjoy hitting those trails


----------



## mustang1 (4 Mar 2016)

I have one. I'm rubbish at off road even mildly technical stuff. I can't even do a damn wheelie on it though (for more than 5 seconds). While that shows a lack of skill in me, I blame the 29inch tires. 

Mine is stock and I felt no need to upgrade. I'd like to get a dropper seatpost bit I only ride it a couple of times a year. I thought about selling it but my MTB buddies forbid me from doing so. Still, I might put it up for sale one day.


----------



## Gamble1983 (6 Mar 2016)

Looks nice, i personally wouldnt replace anything straight away other than the pedals. Some people dont like suntour forks but thats situational imo.

I would remove that mudguard though!!


----------



## rovers1875 (8 Mar 2016)

Mad guards have already been reallocated to my hybrid (they came with the bike) and although I have nothing to compare against I quite like the forks. My lad had to show me how to adjust the air pressure and the rebound damping, so after a bit of fiddling they feel pretty good going over the rough stuff. 
So far only managed a couple of rides and so far very impressed.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

I'm not usually a fan of Halfords brands.
BUT(a very big one).
I hear nothing but good things about the Bizango from actual owners,3 in total.
They punch above their weight apparently,and I can kinda agree with that,as I have saw these 3 fellows on some of the tougher tracks down my way.They don't know each other incidentally,but pretty much say the same thing.
A bit like the Rockrider from Decathlon,it is,a good buy


----------



## mustang1 (11 Mar 2016)

I was highly recommended one by my "guys in the know". So I just went to Halfords, for my size (idk about now, but last year it only came in 2 sizes) and bought it. 

The tech guys screwed up the headset a bit so that needed adjusting pretty soon.

But yeah, fantastic bike on the odd occasion that I ride it. I think next time I buy an MTB, I'd rather go for smaller wheels. It's a very well equipped bike for the price and even the stock tires are decent. 

Gets admiring glances.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (11 Mar 2016)

Good looking bike for sure.
I'm still on 26" wheels btw.
It's the only way


----------



## rovers1875 (11 Mar 2016)

First proper test tomorrow heading out from Hurstwood (Burnley) over the moors to Hebbden Bridge. I'm guessing I will fail before it does. What gets me is I've cleaned it all just before I I ride it over muddy trails ????


----------



## rovers1875 (12 Mar 2016)

Covered around 30 miles today, up hill and down dale. I must admit I thoroughly enjoyed it, No disasters and the bikes capabilities certainly exceed my ability.
But I was comfortable and confident. the bike tracked really well and the tyres had great traction and never felt like slipping. Anyone with any off road ability would have left me for dead, but I'm learning and was having a blast. I think I like this bike.


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Apr 2016)

Just got one of these to was highly recommended had a small first ride now looking forward to a full off road ride soon work permitting 
only mod I'm going to make is to cut an inch or so from the bottom of the seat post as i can't lower it right out of the way for downhill sections


----------



## Stephen Piper (25 Apr 2016)

Bought one through halfords' ebay site, 10% cheaper compared to the store price. I'm not an experienced MTBer but it seems well speced for the money the reviews are good too.


----------



## rovers1875 (25 Apr 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Just got one of these to was highly recommended had a small first ride now looking forward to a full off road ride soon work permitting
> only mod I'm going to make is to cut an inch or so from the bottom of the seat post as i can't lower it right out of the way for downhill sections


Ah yes! lowering the seat, no one mentioned that bit to me. I normally ride with a high seat (road bike) so I did the same on the MTB. So when we hit the down hill bit, he says "on some of the steeper bits you may need to hang off the back" This I did, just the minor detail I could not get back up. Its not easy to stop going downhill with your arse skimming the rear tyre. Lesson learned "drop your seat for downhills.


----------



## rovers1875 (25 Apr 2016)

Stephen Piper said:


> Bought one through halfords' ebay site, 10% cheaper compared to the store price. I'm not an experienced MTBer but it seems well speced for the money the reviews are good too.


Hope you enjoy it as much as I have mine. So far I've changed the pedals and bar grips. And being new to this off road stuff I knew nothing of suspension set up, but I am learning fast.


----------



## Stephen Piper (26 Apr 2016)

By chance I had a ride today on the Bizango. I'm not sure if the handlebars need to be so wide but I'm reluctant to be taking a hack saw to them. Not sure what tyre pressures are best for the different conditions either.


----------



## rovers1875 (26 Apr 2016)

Stephen Piper said:


> By chance I had a ride today on the Bizango. I'm not sure if the handlebars need to be so wide but I'm reluctant to be taking a hack saw to them. Not sure what tyre pressures are best for the different conditions either.


I agree, I found the bars freakishly wide, for the first few rides, but they feel normal now. I have the tyres around 35psi and they seem to grip pretty good over most surfaces.


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Apr 2016)

Stephen Piper said:


> By chance I had a ride today on the Bizango. I'm not sure if the handlebars need to be so wide but I'm reluctant to be taking a hack saw to them. Not sure what tyre pressures are best for the different conditions either.



i run mine at almost Max pressure can always drop some air out if more traction / grip is needed
handlebars with short stem allow it to change direction on the Trails with hardly any effort at all.


----------



## Stephen Piper (27 Apr 2016)

Pressure calculator

http://mtb.ubiqyou.com/


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Apr 2016)

Was out today....bike performed well....well above my limits.



May try Haleigh Park Olympic Bike Park weather permitting.


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Apr 2016)

Made it to Haleigh Park but have found out i need to definitely up my Fitness for Mountainbiking



also changed the Pedals to more Grippy ones and shortened the seat post


----------



## Grayduff (25 Nov 2018)

First MTB ever , still a roadie but gone to the dark side for the winter :-) and living it on my 2018 Voodoo, need to cut the seat post as mentioned above as a litlte on the high side, has anyone tried the U.S.E Vybe suspension post or similar ?. and has anyone changed the rear cassette to a 46 or something bigger my little slightly ageing legs are struggling a bit with the 42 any upgrade or advice welcome.


----------



## Fenrider (26 Nov 2018)

I've had one for just over two years now and use it the Peak District on bridleways and on Forestry Commission trails like Thetford Forest. Compared to my 26" wheeled mountain bike it felt a bit strange at first, because it's tall and the handlebars are wide, but I soon got used to it on it. The tyres are grippy, it's fast on rough tracks and it feels very stable and safe on descents.
The only bits I've changed are the handgrips, one of which would slip off at critical moments, and the chain after snapping the original (not through strength, just one of those clunky desperate 'too late' gear changes). I've had a lot of fun with it. I don't think anything needs changing,
If I was going to add anything it would be a dropper post, because the advice about lowering the saddle and shifting your weight to the rear on descents is very sound. On the subject of advice, I recommend the Global Mountain Biking Network on YouTube, for example: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo49Gd0NgeQ&list=PLXWBBaEdFtbLrrNn5Q-AdC9LXIZFKZKJh&index=11


----------



## Grayduff (26 Nov 2018)

Fenrider said:


> I've had one for just over two years now and use it the Peak District on bridleways and on Forestry Commission trails like Thetford Forest. Compared to my 26" wheeled mountain bike it felt a bit strange at first, because it's tall and the handlebars are wide, but I soon got used to it on it. The tyres are grippy, it's fast on rough tracks and it feels very stable and safe on descents.
> The only bits I've changed are the handgrips, one of which would slip off at critical moments, and the chain after snapping the original (not through strength, just one of those clunky desperate 'too late' gear changes). I've had a lot of fun with it. I don't think anything needs changing,
> If I was going to add anything it would be a dropper post, because the advice about lowering the saddle and shifting your weight to the rear on descents is very sound. On the subject of advice, I recommend the Global Mountain Biking Network on YouTube, for example:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zo49Gd0NgeQ&list=PLXWBBaEdFtbLrrNn5Q-AdC9LXIZFKZKJh&index=11



Many thanks great link :-)


----------



## Grayduff (26 Nov 2018)

On the theme of being a Newbie MTBer can anyone point me in the right direction regarding front suspension pressure etc, havenet a clue on sag ? , i am 5,8 and 82kg ta


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 Nov 2018)

Grayduff said:


> On the theme of being a Newbie MTBer can anyone point me in the right direction regarding front suspension pressure etc, havenet a clue on sag ? , i am 5,8 and 82kg ta



I got mine set at LBS who followed the rule of setting sag around 25% of fork travel. 140mm travel fork is 35mm sag etc.
Their method was to just have me stand on pedals (in sort of 'going over rough stuff' pose) and see how much it sagged and alter pressure accordingly.


----------



## turbomart (2 Dec 2018)

I've also just bought one of these and I'm totally loving it.....I'm new to mountain biking and like Grayduff using this for winter training when I can't get out on my road bikes. I have been playing around with the suspension, tyres and seat position. 
I'm 5'10" and weigh 93 kilos, I have gone for 30% sag (as I want abit of comfort) this works out at 36mm and equals 65psi ...... Tyres I have set to 30 psi rear and 28 front. 
Can't wait to try it out properly, will probably head over to Thetford in the near future!


----------



## Grayduff (2 Dec 2018)

Road mine for the first time today it was bloody brilliant, however the hills near me are buggers to get up on a road bike let alone a MTB , Fooly lane etc over 20 % in some parts , so 42 on my little ageing legs will be a problem ish, i have googled and googled and it seems that a replacement 46t Sunrace looks a good option or maybe a 50t anybody tried this or could advice me :-)


----------



## Grayduff (3 Dec 2018)

I am being boring i know sorry :-), i do believe the chain set does have a removable spider, according to GOOGLE when sold with a bike they are removable spiders ????, if so i will replace the 32 with a 30t can anybody confirm this at all ?.


----------



## DRHysted (5 Dec 2018)

turbomart said:


> I've also just bought one of these and I'm totally loving it.....I'm new to mountain biking and like Grayduff using this for winter training when I can't get out on my road bikes. I have been playing around with the suspension, tyres and seat position.
> I'm 5'10" and weigh 93 kilos, I have gone for 30% sag (as I want abit of comfort) this works out at 36mm and equals 65psi ...... Tyres I have set to 30 psi rear and 28 front.
> Can't wait to try it out properly, will probably head over to Thetford in the near future!
> View attachment 441128



That looks far too clean.


----------



## Grayduff (13 Dec 2018)

Its says in the specs that you can fit a STEALTH dropper post, can anyone point me in the right direction for the life of me i cant see were the internal cable entry point is .


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Dec 2018)

Dropper post.
You would see frame gromets for the cable or hose to go in the down tube and seat tube.
If not then it's a external fitting unless you drill ? Not the best idea with a new frame.

With the gearing.
50 No that's 12 speed
46 may be fine.
You need to see if you can buy a smaller chain wheel.
Try a 28 as a 30 won't be much of a gain


----------

